# why is shipping so high??



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

i am sick of people asking why shipping is so high on flea bay.i gave a best estimate..they did not like it..wanted partial refund..a whole buck something..
really..waiting to get this deal over then i will give everyone the persons name to block..pkg went out tuesday..i also get a message today..why is it taking so long to get here..really..2 flipping days??i hope to get out of this one without a complaint..if not I WILL POST THE EBAY USER NAME for you all to block..
they are out there...waiting.:freak:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

as far as eBay postage pricing the seller has to pay the 10 % ebay fees and 2.9% paypay fees I know I include that pricing in my shipping charges as well as my boxes, and my shipping is still lower than most.When I am buying I include the shipping in my max price


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wyatt641 said:


> i am sick of people asking why shipping is so high on flea bay.i gave a best estimate..they did not like it..wanted partial refund..a whole buck something..
> really..waiting to get this deal over then i will give everyone the persons name to block..pkg went out tuesday..i also get a message today..why is it taking so long to get here..really..2 flipping days??i hope to get out of this one without a complaint..if not I WILL POST THE EBAY USER NAME for you all to block..
> they are out there...waiting.:freak:


And "BREEDING" Buddy :drunk::freak: :-/

Bubba 123


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> as far as eBay postage pricing the seller has to pay the 10 % ebay fees and 2.9% paypay fees I know I include that pricing in my shipping charges as well as my boxes, and my shipping is still lower than most.When I am buying I include the shipping in my max price


this person is no dummy brownie..they have a number rating of 1100 and some change..so i assume they play this game with everyone.so as i said..after transaction is completed with feedback..i will give out the name ..this way none of my friends here will be dealt with the same situation.:dude:


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> And "BREEDING" Buddy :drunk::freak: :-/
> 
> Bubba 123


That's the worst part.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> ... When I am buying I include the shipping in my max price


That's what I do. There is an easy little option when sorting auctions called "Price with Shipping."


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

First Class postage in the US is cheap. I ship slot cars all of the time for less than $3 inc. tracking. I rarely ever opt for their insurance, since it is virtually worthless.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

report them to ebay since they are obviously trying to scam you into refunding money, it wont fly with ebay. i have had that happen to me also, you cant hurt anything by trying and dont worry about your feedback ratings 1 or 2 dings are not going to hurt you either i used to be obsessed with keeping a perfect rating but if you dont get alot of them it will not hurt you. just my 2 cents since i sell alot on ebay myself.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

If they bought it knowing the cost of shipping, tell them to pound sand. If they try to blackmail you with feedback... copy/paste and send to EBAY. This is the reason, as well as others why I do not sell on EBAY any longer...


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Back about a year ago I decided to offer free shipping after receiving several low seller ratings for shipping cost.. I never charged anyone more than $3 for 1 or 100 items! I couldn't believe it especially when other sellers charge upwards of $8! The worst part of it was that it caused me to lose my Top Rated Power Seller status for a month which if you are one, you know just how devastating that is.. it's HUGE! The discounts and promotions you get are unbelievable! Right then and there I decided that I would no longer give someone else the ability to affect not only my account, but also my family and personal life as well..


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

Those DSR's are a pain. Most buyers, especially if they are a-holes will rate low, even if you bend over backwards for them.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> report them to ebay since they are obviously trying to scam you into refunding money, it wont fly with ebay. i have had that happen to me also, you cant hurt anything by trying and dont worry about your feedback ratings 1 or 2 dings are not going to hurt you either i used to be obsessed with keeping a perfect rating but if you dont get alot of them it will not hurt you. just my 2 cents since i sell alot on ebay myself.


I agree hear, call 'em out to Epay (yes I KNOW, but I think U ALL Understand :freak::drunk:
"IF" Ebay finds them doing this (forward their emails to who-ever Ebay tells U-2.)
Ebay Will "Block" their feedback on you, If it's "Unfavorable"...:thumbsup:
they may block it if it's "Favorable"... but WTH, it will come up on yer feedback as if no transaction occurred :thumbsup:

Bubba who only BUYS on Epay now 123 :wave:


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

maybe I should not put my 2 cents in but,
(I ship little stuff free on feepay)
but I start most auctions at $20
(I get a Free Shipping banner on ebay!! that lures them in)
uline boxes cost about 3 for $1.00 to your door if you buy a 100
under 13 oz 1st class is $2 to $4 with epay discount
bubble wrap ect
handling trip to USPS , It Adds up and over 13oz ouch thats $10 bucks
So you can Look at TOTAL price and/or can not bid or get disgusted with feepay or seller


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

What I can't understand is the fact that on every transaction where I have sold something, I ALWAYS include a free item .....you think one of them would say thank you .....or leave feedback? NO! What is even more amusing to me is that Ebay considered me a new seller so pay pal would"hold" my money for me until the transaction went thew. I would always ship the same day as well and after waiting weeks for my funds to be released I began calling pay pal and having them release my funds. At first they would tell me they couldn't release the funds until after the tracking number had been posted for three days, my response was normally something like "Well if you look at the tracking number you can clearly see they received there item over a week ago !!"
The last sale, A vintage 1987 Tamiya Midnight pumpkin, I gave the buyer and extra radio so he could convert it to a pistol grip style radio. I also shipped the original box to him free of charge which was over $20.00. That was back in August and he is still contacting me about three parts that were missing off of it - items that were clearly listed as missing in my auction !
And now the fun part - I bought several items and the one seller was literally breathing down my neck for his money which due to working nights, he got with in 24 hours. 11 days later - still no item yet!! Another has 'printed a shipping label" but hasn't shipped it in a weeks time yet.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Tuxedo said:


> What I can't understand is the fact that on every transaction where I have sold something, I ALWAYS include a free item .....you think one of them would say thank you .....or leave feedback? NO! What is even more amusing to me is that Ebay considered me a new seller so pay pal would"hold" my money for me until the transaction went thew. I would always ship the same day as well and after waiting weeks for my funds to be released I began calling pay pal and having them release my funds. At first they would tell me they couldn't release the funds until after the tracking number had been posted for three days, my response was normally something like "Well if you look at the tracking number you can clearly see they received there item over a week ago !!"
> The last sale, A vintage 1987 Tamiya Midnight pumpkin, I gave the buyer and extra radio so he could convert it to a pistol grip style radio. I also shipped the original box to him free of charge which was over $20.00. That was back in August and he is still contacting me about three parts that were missing off of it - items that were clearly listed in my auction !
> And now the fun part - I bought several items and the one seller was literally breathing down my neck for his money which due to working nights, he got with in 24 hours. 11 days later - still no item yet!! Another has 'printed a shipping label" but hasn't shipped it in a weeks time yet.


they are out there..waiting....:freak:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

unfortunately there are those who profit from teaching the ways to cheat sellers.
they produce books, videos and workshops containing all the tricks that work to steal online.
when ever eBay tries to close a loophole, these "geniuses" find another way to cheat.
they are a plague that is never ending and seems to have no solution for.
_caveat emptor_ is "buyer beware"!
but what makes a vulnerable honest seller aware?
such are the trials of life.
as was once told a Native American delegate to the white house, "endeavor to persevere".


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

alpink said:


> "endeavor to persevere".


The Outlaw Josey Wales - Great movie. 
I guess I ranted too much - sorry every body. What kills me though was pay pal. I would get to the release date of my funds and then I would check into pay pal only to find that they would randomly move the date forward a few more weeks.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Part of the issue for those in the US is location.

All of the services split the actual cost of shipping.

For example, ship from the east coast to the west coast shipping is cheaper because the planes and trains and truck use less gas do to the earth spinning under them. 

but west to east cost more because the vehicles have burn more gas to reach the their dest and go faster than the earth is turning:wave:


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't they just use warp drive and sling shot around the sun for time warp? Or better still us the transporter beam?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

that may work!
great idea


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I've sold one item on ebay. It was nothing but a pain in the armpit with the buyer. I've not sold a thing since, and not sure I ever will.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

when I did sell years ago, I had no problems.

But I I think I would say "sold as is"


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I ship in a quality box for $2.99 what is your guys opinion on that price ? fair or not?


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

More than fair in my opinion...


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

as long as your not losing money, it is cool


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

brownie.......More than fair, $4.99 is fair.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

RjAFX said:


> I've sold one item on ebay. It was nothing but a pain in the armpit with the buyer. I've not sold a thing since, and not sure I ever will.


Yeah, I'm done selling on there.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

brownie374 said:


> I ship in a quality box for $2.99 what is your guys opinion on that price ? fair or not?


Way more than fair !


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> unfortunately there are those who profit from teaching the ways to cheat sellers.
> they produce books, videos and workshops containing all the tricks that work to steal online.
> when ever eBay tries to close a loophole, these "geniuses" find another way to cheat.
> they are a plague that is never ending and seems to have no solution for.
> ...


yeah, Jose Whales ;-)

Al, do you have any links to any of this "How @ Cheating" info 
NOT disputing you, just "Curious", Plus, it & researchers could tip-off GOOD Sellers on what to watch out 4 (???) :thumbsup: 

I know "I've" had a few of "These" :beatdeadhorse: in years past Myself 

Pete :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> Part of the issue for those in the US is location.
> 
> All of the services split the actual cost of shipping.
> 
> ...


Also, West-2-East,.... is "UP-Hill" as well....:thumbsup:

actually in truth, from the "Mighty-Mississippi River" East. is quicker than from the East-Coast, to the "Mighty-Mississippi River"...
my best "Guess, has to do w/ "Population" (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

brownie374 said:


> I ship in a quality box for $2.99 what is your guys opinion on that price ? fair or not?


for a slot car or 2 (weight-wise), & $ of the quality-box that should be about breaking-even (??)
a "Tad" more on a few, here/there, also same on a few "Less" here/there.. 

Pete :wave:
like someone stated earlier; " $ 4.99 " is a Fair charge, and that's what I'm willing 2 pay for the things I buy..


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

At $2.99 I pretty much break even on the shipping,which is fine with me I am not looking to make money off of it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Pete, sorry, I don't have that info.
just resurected my desk top after a hard drive failure and have no links on it yet.
I am pretty sure if you do a search of the paprameters on about any search engine you will find.
heck, they might even be selling them on eBay!


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*Do you know.....*

What the two greatest word ever put together are? "People SucK"
We seem to be living in a world of thrift like I have never seen- and "thrift" does not apply to an extra shipping dollar on a slot car. If you are broke and need a gallon of milk for the kids.... understood.
There is a mindset of power, cheapness and trying to "win the game" or put something over on somebody that I guess I'll never understand.
I just sold something on ebay (not a slot) worth about $75.... went for $25.
A little low but I wanted it gone and did not need it. Shipping was listed at $30 which was a tad high but that's what I listed it as to cover my costs, etc.
Sold the same item the previous week and shipping across the country was $26 so.....
The buyer was not a jerk but wanted me to ship for actual and I said "Nope- the listing said $30 and that's what is is" 
He paid, and I shipped it. The fact that he didn't bust my chops- and did pay- earned him some money back because the shipping ended up being $17 and I don't like to be a jerk.
But, he reality is..... there are LOTS of jerks out there!


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

urnuts said:


> What the two greatest word ever put together are? "People SucK"
> We seem to be living in a world of thrift like I have never seen- and "thrift" does not apply to an extra shipping dollar on a slot car. If you are broke and need a gallon of milk for the kids.... understood.
> There is a mindset of power, cheapness and trying to "win the game" or put something over on somebody that I guess I'll never understand.
> I just sold something on ebay (not a slot) worth about $75.... went for $25.
> ...


the pkg should be there today..it went out tuesday to north carolina..it is in transit..was in greensboro n.c @ 9am friday but did not leave ther until 11 pm that night...so i am guessing i will be having a showdown with buyer over $1.32.no problem..they can have it..they got a good deal on what they are buying.5 t jets needing tuning..5 junk body..a pit case with some extra useful parts a xtraction chassis needing rebuild..2 cigar box chassis pkg sent with signature required upon delivery..just waiting to see what the feedback will be from them.46 bucks for the whole shooting match..ttl.w ship..


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wyatt641 said:


> the pkg should be there today..it went out tuesday to north carolina..it is in transit..was in greensboro n.c @ 9am friday but did not leave ther until 11 pm that night...so i am guessing i will be having a showdown with buyer over $1.32.no problem..they can have it..they got a good deal on what they are buying.5 t jets needing tuning..5 junk body..a pit case with some extra useful parts a xtraction chassis needing rebuild..2 cigar box chassis pkg sent with signature required upon delivery..just waiting to see what the feedback will be from them.46 bucks for the whole shooting match..ttl.w ship..


>>"..2 cigar box chassis pkg..."<< 
I have a question, aren't "cigar-box" chassis, just a rolling diecast-type chassis (??)
also, I know that it costs about $20+/- to ship a Standard, full sized slot car
set...
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

urnuts said:


> What the two greatest word ever put together are? "People SucK"
> We seem to be living in a world of thrift like I have never seen- and "thrift" does not apply to an extra shipping dollar on a slot car. If you are broke and need a gallon of milk for the kids.... understood.
> There is a mindset of power, cheapness and trying to "win the game" or put something over on somebody that I guess I'll never understand.
> I just sold something on ebay (not a slot) worth about $75.... went for $25.
> ...


Our "Economy" (National/World), is as bad or even Worse than the "Great Depression" of the early 1930's.....
We now have some "Fail-Safes", that we didn't have back then, that have "Cushioned" us..

Greed, & the "GOOD-Guy's Finish LAST" Mind-Set of the "Yuppie" Era,
from the very late '70's on......
Gave us the: 
"You MUST not only SUCCEED by Any-Means Necessary, But, "DISTROY" Any & ALL, In Your Path To Get THERE...." ..

"Initiated", what I feel is, the Mind-Set, of our current Social Economics and Values...
This is just a "Powder-Keg" wait'n to "BLOW"....

And if you keep-up w/ local, national & world news (somewhat anyways )
You have probably noticed, 
that the "Fuse" has already been "Lit" for awhile   :drunk:

I'll Bore you some more later :thumbsup::wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

i just sold an Iron Maiden "Eddie" mask for $36.00, with $4.00 shipping. some "0" feedback guy from Honduras won and never paid, never emailed. so I opened a case against him, somewhere on one of those paages I found the ebay international shipping cost.......$26.00........no wonder he didn't pay, i lost a sale because of ebay.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

and in the same week, got an email......"these cars r shot, refund me $10.00 immediately or pay return shipping or I'm leaving negative feedback".

the auction was 3 months old, I told him his bullying won't work and he should have said something, oh i dont know, 2-1/2 months ago. I got the old "i was in the va hospital with cancer and just got a chance to set my track up, blah blah blah, then he says i'll be good if you just refund me $5.00.
I just refunded him cuz I got tired of hearing it.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> as far as eBay postage pricing the seller has to pay the 10 % ebay fees and 2.9% paypay fees I know I include that pricing in my shipping charges as well as my boxes, and my shipping is still lower than most.When I am buying I include the shipping in my max price


You hit the nail on the head brownie. In all my listings it says it is a shipping, and handling fee that includes enough to cover the 13 percent in fees I have to pay. However, people do need to actually read the complete listing.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> and in the same week, got an email......"these cars r shot, refund me $10.00 immediately or pay return shipping or I'm leaving negative feedback".
> 
> the auction was 3 months old, I told him his bullying won't work and he should have said something, oh i dont know, 2-1/2 months ago. I got the old "i was in the va hospital with cancer and just got a chance to set my track up, blah blah blah, then he says i'll be good if you just refund me $5.00.
> I just refunded him cuz I got tired of hearing it.


Here's another good 1....
when I was selling on ebay, the DASH Batmobile repops Fully assembled, and Detailed/bat-door stickers.. 
for about $35 + w/ever shipping/ins. was @ that time... 
with an NOS Aurora chassis (they were a lot cheaper back then..)

had this guy email me, to see "If" I would take $15 for it w/ shipping/ins.
"He had Cancer,.. and Wanted to be able to "Leave" His Kids "Something" to "Remember" Him by..."...

Cancer IS a Serious deal, as we all know on here.....
BUT, if this isn't a; "Looking" for a "Sucker" Scam.....
well, I'm a Bad Person then...:freak::drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> Here's another good 1....
> when I was selling on ebay, the DASH Batmobile repops Fully assembled, and Detailed/bat-door stickers..
> for about $35 + w/ever shipping/ins. was @ that time...
> with an NOS Aurora chassis (they were a lot cheaper back then..)
> ...


just sold another car o flee pay..the person messages me..send the item and i will pay friday..had an emergency come up and wont be able to pay until then..read my feedback i am honest...my response...sure ..no problem..when you pay friday i will ship..and i will not open a file on unpaid item until then..:dude:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wyatt641 said:


> just sold another car o flee pay..the person messages me..send the item and i will pay friday..had an emergency come up and wont be able to pay until then..read my feedback i am honest...my response...sure ..no problem..when you pay friday i will ship..and i will not open a file on unpaid item until then..:dude:


Awwww, "Give" the Poor-Bloak until Saturday..... :drunk:
Before you File...

:thumbsup: 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> Awwww, "Give" the Poor-Bloak until Saturday..... :drunk:
> Before you File...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...


no need ..he paid..another has not even with 3 invoices sent.:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wyatt641 said:


> no need ..he paid..another has not even with 3 invoices sent.:wave:


Gee-Whiz,... the guy that youl'd think was a scam...was HONEST!!!! :drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

